# Pleco acting strange



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

my pleco used to be around the tank a lot and swimming and sucking on the rocks, now he just sits upright and sucks under a part of my "castle" and never moves.. is this normal because i thought he would move a lot once he got into a larger tank ?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

no its normal, thats just his hiding spot


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

interesting, i wish he would move, he is pretty cool when he sucks on the glass every once a month


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Pleco spend most of their time sucking stuff. "Bottom" feeder after all! Argh. And I dun think a change of size does anything to him. He wouldn't care!


----------



## lalo (Jun 2, 2005)

you should also consider that they are mostly nocturnal maybe try watching him at night with the mimimun light possible and you will most likely see him a liiiiiiittle bit more active ;-) specially were the alga waffers are. 

Besides, like fishfreaks, that's probably his hiding spot= his territory (they get more territorial as they grow older)


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Get some Cucumber in there, you might need to boil it a bit to sink it, , or a fork, or
go to Ebay and get a screwcumber to weight it down (cool invention).

Plecos love the stuff, he'll be out as soon as yet gets a sniff !!!!


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongreenway/Picture026.jpg

heres mine lovin it


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Mine are very active in warm water, and tend to get lazier when I spawn my tetras and the temp is lower.


----------

